# Jade Helm Disinformation campaign



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

Russia did a Disinformation Campaign on the Jade Helm military exercise . Russia has now done this several times.

https://www.stripes.com/news/us/for...ation-on-jade-helm-military-exercise-1.525322


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

> A recent book cites the belief that CIA had "an agent at a newspaper in every world capital at least since 1977" who could be directed to post or kill stories.


https://ahtribune.com/us/fake-news/2097-cia-disinformation.html


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)




----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I have nothing to add at this time except I do not trust the federal goverment.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

https://www.texastribune.org/2018/0...ercise-texas-was-fueled-russians-former-cia-/


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2018/feb/23/russian-bots-us-election-coup-d-etat


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

I have learned to despise alphabet soup.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Disinformation among competing states and political ideologies is nothing new under the sun. We do it, they do it, everyone does it, everyone has done it.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> Disinformation among competing states and political ideologies is nothing new under the sun. We do it, they do it, everyone does it, everyone has done it.


Its fair play in the game of world politics. Nothing new, just different players.


----------



## yooper_sjd (May 14, 2017)

Oh, I could really wade into this one. Of which I would be giving away my exact location and ID. I live in the small town that was like the heart of the exercise, of which an article was done by the NY Times. During Jade Helm there were a few sketchy things that were going on. Team 6 was operating in my area. In my community we still sit out on the porch on a nice evening, we take notice of strange vehicles, or strangers walking the streets. It is kind of hard to stay undercover when you go door to door an hr before sunset asking about the location of a address on your street. And these fools were running around town after dark with blanks in their firearms, and texas has a castle doctrine that allows for deadly force after dark for Malicious trespass. You could follow the progress of Jade Helm guys just by listening to the dogs bark in town. Now this town is like 8 blocks by 6 blocks. And a good portion of houses are old and abandoned. In the interview I gave I refused to let the reporters inside my house, but we stayed on the front porch. I gave them a pretty good grilling before I even answered questions. They basically thought I was paranoid when I told them I trust the military but not the administration.

Here is the NY Times article from 2015

https://www.nytimes.com/times-insid...-paranoia-in-west-texas-a-reporters-notebook/


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

yooper_sjd said:


> Oh, I could really wade into this one. Of which I would be giving away my exact location and ID. I live in the small town that was like the heart of the exercise, of which an article was done by the NY Times. During Jade Helm there were a few sketchy things that were going on. Team 6 was operating in my area. In my community we still sit out on the porch on a nice evening, we take notice of strange vehicles, or strangers walking the streets. It is kind of hard to stay undercover when you go door to door an hr before sunset asking about the location of a address on your street. And these fools were running around town after dark with blanks in their firearms, and texas has a castle doctrine that allows for deadly force after dark for Malicious trespass. You could follow the progress of Jade Helm guys just by listening to the dogs bark in town. Now this town is like 8 blocks by 6 blocks. And a good portion of houses are old and abandoned. In the interview I gave I refused to let the reporters inside my house, but we stayed on the front porch. I gave them a pretty good grilling before I even answered questions. They basically thought I was paranoid when I told them I trust the military but not the administration.
> 
> Here is the NY Times article from 2015
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/times-insid...-paranoia-in-west-texas-a-reporters-notebook/


I remember the raised eyebrows well, here in Texas during the "event". One of the assigned training areas at Caddo lake, is about 30 miles from me. There was much discussion and forum activity during this event.


----------



## yooper_sjd (May 14, 2017)

Ya I ran across a few of the Specwar boys, told them they need to blend in better. Small community like this they stuck out like sore thumbs. But then it was our postmaster that directed the NY TImes reporter to my house. I am known as the gun crazy Vet up on the hill. But hen again when ya got a some West Texas art on your garage like this


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

Ok, isn’t there a rule about posting links without a brief summary? Come on!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

jim-henscheli said:


> Ok, isn't there a rule about posting links without a brief summary? Come on!


He did.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Those that ignore history are doomed to repeat it.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

jim-henscheli said:


> Ok, isn't there a rule about posting links without a brief summary? Come on!


The guideline doesn't mention a length requirement, just that something be added other than a link. Pajammers doesn't get it yet, but James did enough.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I like @RJAMES and generally value his homesteading/farming/preparedness posts. I hope the sumbitch sees the light of Liberty one day and denounces the libtard fools that he follows.

Positive Thoughts from Slippy on a warm, hazy pre-summer evening...:vs_peace:


----------

